# Purchasing Grace M900 headphone amp - suggested pro level phones?



## Rob Elliott (Feb 26, 2019)

The new phones from Neumann NDh-20 look really good (not out for another few weeks) 

https://www.neumann.com/homestudio/en/ndh-20

But some of the other ones that would likely be 'same class' as the Grace amp would be:

1. Sennheiser 650
2. Adam SP-5
3. AKG 701


Thoughts for those who own this Grace HF amp? (of course certainly welcome those to comment using another amp of equal quality/performance)

I am using NOW the AKG K271 (which in their class are not that bad).


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 26, 2019)

I use DT880 with my m900 but I normally use the m900 as a DA and a THX 789 as the amp. If I were upgrading my headphones I'd probably go with the DT 1990.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 26, 2019)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I use DT880 with my m900 but I normally use the m900 as a DA and a THX 789 as the amp. If I were upgrading my headphones I'd probably go with the DT 1990.


Ok - I'll check out those reviews on the 1990's. Thanks


----------



## Bender-offender (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey Rob,
I have the DT1990s with the Rupert Neve Amp while running Sonarworks and my mixes have never sounded better when using headphones at night and then checking on monitors the next morning. I was using AKG K712s and my mixes always sound waaaaaaay unbalanced when I checked on my monitors. The AKGs sound very nice, but they lack low end — even when using Sonarworks. The DT1990s, on the other hand, have excellent low end extension for an open backed headphone and have translated really well. However, know that headphones are very subjective and may not match your mind’s ear of how something should sound. What I mean is your brain gets used to a certain sound with your monitors/room, then when you put on headphones, the sound is different. In my case, the DT1990s sounded closer to my monitors/room than the AKGs do/did. Anyway, I do recommend the DT1990s (or the DT1770s) over the DT770, 880, 990s. Good luck!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 27, 2019)

Yea - looking at reviews the DT1990 seems like the smart move. Thanks guys - going to order.


----------



## Bender-offender (Feb 27, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Yea - looking at reviews the DT1990 seems like the smart move. Thanks guys - going to order.


If it’s not too late, perhaps find a dealer that accepts returns in case you don’t dig the DT1990s. Or at least an exchange.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 27, 2019)

Bender-offender said:


> If it’s not too late, perhaps find a dealer that accepts returns in case you don’t dig the DT1990s. Or at least an exchange.


Yea for sure I have the agreement with the dealer.


----------



## MPortmann (Feb 27, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Yea for sure I have the agreement with the dealer.



I have been very happy with the HD650 & Grace 904 combination that is until......my mixing engineer switched out the stock headphone cable with his Cardas clear cable for the HD650. Changed everything. Had no idea what a game changer it was.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 27, 2019)

Shut up....$600 for a cable??? More than the cost of the DT1990s :(


----------



## MPortmann (Feb 27, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Shut up....$600 for a cable??? More than the cost of the DT1990s :(



That’s what I think still. Would not have believed it without hearing. That cable suggestion came from Bernie Grundman mastering engineer.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 6, 2019)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I use DT880 with my m900 but I normally use the m900 as a DA and a THX 789 as the amp. If I were upgrading my headphones I'd probably go with the DT 1990.


I just ordered a pair to get me by until my Focal Twin that just died gets repaired. Ugh....not the way I wanted to try new headphones but I have projects rolling. I’m pretty excited to try them regardless of the circumstance.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 6, 2019)

Studio E said:


> I just ordered a pair to get me by until my Focal Twin that just died gets repaired. Ugh....not the way I wanted to try new headphones but I have projects rolling. I’m pretty excited to try them regardless of the circumstance.


Bummer - looking forward to my amp and phones arriving soon. It get the impression that 'wearing' these should be comfortable for you (not sure about 12 hrs straight though) - take lots breaks.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 6, 2019)

Studio E said:


> I have projects rolling



Good to hear!


----------



## JohnG (Mar 6, 2019)

MPortmann said:


> Would not have believed it without hearing. That cable suggestion came from Bernie Grundman mastering engineer.



I used to be scornful of expensive cables too. Then I changed them out and wowsa -- huge difference in clarity and awareness of the sound.

Although I don't have that particular one.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 6, 2019)

MPortmann said:


> That’s what I think still. Would not have believed it without hearing. That cable suggestion came from Bernie Grundman mastering engineer.


I never paid attention to cables until a cheap XLR mic cable began emitting some weird, low volume electrical noises, so I did some websearching, found a "better" one with Neutrik gold and superior insulation, wire-weaving or whatever, and the noises went away completely.

This is one of those things I'm tempted to look into, but since I will not be spending $600 on a headphone cable regardless of what I conclude, it's probably not worth the trouble. It is interesting though, and I wouldn't dismiss the worth or legitimacy out-of-hand.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 6, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Good to hear!


Thanks John! Indeed.


----------

